# How about those ALLIS CHALMERS?



## Elky (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey guy's,not alot of chat going on lately.I'll give ya's something,i went and bought a wd allis a couple of weeks back,at first all i wanted was the rims but noticed the old thing wasn't all that bad of shape.Its posted in the ALLIS section under learning how to post a picture i think,undecided yet what to do with it? ELKY


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I believe the ACs were a pretty good tractor,, biggest problem now is parts. I don't think their as easy to find as some.


----------

